#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Teaching in the "New Normal"

## Mandaloopy

I guess the "new normal" is going to be slightly different for us teachers, but I thought it would be interesting to share experiences and tips of this unique situation that we find ourselves in. 

At my school we have social distancing, masks or shields (up to the individual), smaller classes and students coming in two shifts which will result in a longer working day, but whatever, it's a pandemic and I can take a slightly longer day on the chin. 

I teach second grade, it is unrealistic to expect them to sit still all day in the extreme, so would be interested to know what folks are doing to stop them from getting restless. I am planning on using brain breaks by Jack Hartman, pretty damn goofy dude but his videos have worked in the past to get rid of excess energy and settle a rowdy class.

Due to the social distancing group work is going to be a little challenging, hopefully some brainstorming on Monday will  present some solutions.

How are other teachers holding up?

----------


## tomcat

> How are other teachers holding up?


... :rofl: ...not a good question for TD...

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^^It is definitely a new challenge. I start in a few weeks after being off since mid-March. The way it will be working here in Canada is that children in grade 3 and up need to wear masks. The class sizes are not going to be smaller which is a big problem with the parents and the unions. I think it'll be pretty chaotic at first anyway.  I supply teach with three school boards. 

Students trying to learn with masks on and keeping social distancing will be a challenge. I will see how it is once I get in there. Good luck to ya, Mandy. I can't see children wanting to stay apart on the playground or wanting to keep masks on all day? You?

----------


## MarilynMonroe

How's it going with the teaching, Mandy? 

Just an update at what the beginning of the year has been like for me during Covid - 19. 

It's been quite a year so far for me. I was offered a two week supply assignment starting at the beginning of the year. I have been teaching grade 7. I have had to make sure all students are wearing masks at all times in the class except when they eat. Students stay int he same class and different teachers come in to teach a variety of subjects. Normally grade 7's would travel to different classrooms, but not this year with Covid. 

I have had to spend some time teaching students their line order and seating order. So when they come into the class they aren't passing each other.  When students come into the classroom either from recess or gym, they have to line up and wash their hands. I had to teach students how to wash their hands correctly, and to keep their distance as well. It is very hard to keep grade 7's away from each other especially during gym and at recess (It's near impossible really). 

 It can be hard to hear my students talking with masks, plus most of my students are originally from the Middle East and have an accent which can make it extra difficult to understand them. I always wear a mask as well. I also have to wear a face shield when I get close to students or go into another class. It has been an interesting first two weeks back, and that's an understatement. There have been a number of Covid cases in schools in my city already.

----------


## tomcat

> most of my students are originally from the Middle East and have an accent which can make it extra difficult to understand them


...fortunately, you have your Kuwait experience to fall back on...

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the updates, mandy & MM.

Here in PI, public schools are still off. They'll start by October, I think - very delayed school year (which usually starts in June).

Private schools were allowed to start in August if they have the means for online learning. Since private school employees depend on tuition fees for their salaries, most gave it a go, since for most private schools, no work = no pay, unlike in public/ govt schools wherein the govt pays their salaries. Based on reports, several private schools had to close because of low enrollment - many ppl transferred their kids to public schools because they have no more $$ to pay the fees, due to unemployment. Accdg to recent reports, PI has >40% unemployment now due to the pandemic, so it's bad. A lot of OFWs (Overseas Filipino Workers) had to come home because they were laid off from their jobs (in retail, service, hotel, cruise ships, maritime, etc). PI economy isn't too dependent on tourism (~13% of GDP) but it is very reliant on OFW money.

Re: PPE, face masks are required when outdoors, and masks + face shields are compulsory when indoors (banks, supermarkets, etc) or in public transport. The govt made face shields compulsory because they found increase in cases in factories (& their shuttle buses) where distancing is difficult. Face shields are a bit cumbersome, but they do prevent you from touching your face.

My neighbors' kids are happy that they're still on vacation. My sister's kids have online classes (private school) but they're used to the situation - been like that since March.

I think when public schools start, kids will go to school on rotation - will update next time.

----------


## Mandaloopy

We are totally back to normal here school wise, no masks, no social distancing and no online learning. All of this is possible as there are no cases in the general population and only 10 people have it in a isolation hospital. The border remains closed and a number of students have been trapped overseas since February, which must be seriously frustrating for all concerned. The lockdown did have some impact on my students both positively and negatively. Starting on a positive note, none of my student's English actually regressed, however the lack of opportunities to socialize has seemingly effected some  in a detrimental way. To be fair these kids had behavioral issues already and the school was trying to be proactive at improving and supporting it, but months of this not being possible has really set them back.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^^Wow, thanks for that update, katie. I have heard a bit about the dire situation for some folks. I am still in touch with my friend who often goes there to help the children in a Christian school north of Manilla. 

^Mandy - That is good that it is back to normal. I can understand the emotional impacts for your students. Hopefully, going back to school will help them over time. 

Everyone is afraid at my school including staff and teachers as Covid has already hit a number of schools in my city. We are in a second wave in Ottawa, Ontario. The premier didn't make class sizes smaller which he originally said he would do. Children do have the opportunity to learn online and about 30% have opted to learn this way. The classes aren't much smaller however even with 30% learning online from home. 

I will be going from school to school to supply teach, but since there is a shortage now of teachers (they are crying for retired teachers to come back now), I may have luck in securing a full-time job soon. For the longest time it was very hard to get a full time contract, but now may be an opportune time to get a full time job (maybe even virtually).  My one fear is that Covid will get too bad and schools will close again. 

Keep us updated everyone.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> ...fortunately, you have your Kuwait experience to fall back on...


Yes, for sure. Many of the names seem familiar.. Samir, Mohammed, etc..

----------


## cyrille

> Yes, for sure. Many of the names seem familiar.. Samir, Mohammed, etc..


Yup, experience really is invaluable.

----------


## Mandaloopy

It would seem there are two possible outcomes from some Parliament meeting tomorrow

1. Schools shut from December 1 and we go back online for 2 weeks before than longer than usual winter break.
2. On December 1 we just start the longer than normal winter break and give up on the 2 weeks left of term.

My guess is option 2 due to the lack of time to make a online curriculum again for two short weeks and government sympathy that both teachers and students would benefit from an extended trip to the countryside rather than being locked in an apartment for two weeks.

Feeling a lot less gloomy after watching the local news the evening.

----------


## armstrong

What are the corona numbers like over there?  Thailand pretty much back to normal. Bit more spaced out on the carpet and everyone has masks but more often than not the kids have them on their chin.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> On December 1 we just start the longer than normal winter break and give up on the 2 weeks left of term


 A longer than normal winter break could be good, eh?  :Wink: 

---
New developments on my end as well. My school closed for at least two weeks maybe longer and I am teaching online from home. I had to go in and get all my books and stuff today. The second wave is getting pretty bad, and they are seeing if there are any cases from Halloween in my area. Three or four schools in my city have outbreaks.

----------


## Mandaloopy

> What are the corona numbers like over there?  Thailand pretty much back to normal. Bit more spaced out on the carpet and everyone has masks but more often than not the kids have them on their chin.


 0 cases in general population as it always has been, the big issue here in Mongolia is as it always has been; a nasty seasonal flu that hits the kids hard due to pollution, cold and normal sickness. Many kids here end up in hospital with pneumonia during the winter, so they are being extra cautious this year.

----------


## Mandaloopy

> A longer than normal winter break could be good, eh? 
> 
> ---
> New developments on my end as well. My school closed for at least two weeks maybe longer and I am teaching online from home. I had to go in and get all my books and stuff today. The second wave is getting pretty bad, and they are seeing if there are any cases from Halloween in my area. Three or four schools in my city have outbreaks.


Oh for sure, the pressures this term have been something else, we haven't been able to get teachers in so we have all been picking up the slack and dealing with the normal school extra curricular schedule. We were not supposed to do grand events, but they changed their minds on that pretty sharpish. Currently teaching 30 hours a week, which is a little more than normal in these parts. It's funny how two extra hours can exhaust you.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Back to teaching online by the looks of things. Luckily there is only a month left of this term, it might even end earlier than that. Bit glum about it all really, been one of the most enjoyable terms in regards to teaching for sometime. Zoom and Flipgrid are all well and good, but they are never going to replace child centered active learning and collaborative work.  If 2020 was a bath bomb it would be a fucking toaster

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Aw that sucks. I am teaching from home for November at least, probably longer. There were three cases of covid in my school, but we took a proactive approach and started working from home few days before we found out. I don't mind teaching online from home, but I agree that it can't replace real in class teaching. I am finding it hard to get the students motivated, and they are very distracted. I also teach aboriginal children, so with that comes a lot of other issues like absenteeism. 

I am learning a lot about teaching online though and can make all of my materials using google docs/forms/slides and see what they've done. Teaching online can be a lot of work as well. Well best of luck. If you need any tips or tricks ask away and I'll see if I can answer. Kahoot is a fun interactive game, you can make up your own questions and trivia.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Kahoot is a fun interactive game, you can make up your own questions and trivia.


Kahoot! - Full Privacy Report

----------


## Mandaloopy

I use Flipgrid, but parents have to give consent for their child to use it and it doesn't make up part of the final score of my students (school admin were cool with this). My school does have a thing for paper based tests, I could spend months trying to change the system but it will be to no avail, it's part of the Mongolian culture in terms of education and isn't my battle to be honest. We used Google Forms in the past of online learning, not very kid friendly or exciting to look at, but even grade 1 caught on to it after awhile. 

What I find depressing is how sanitised this makes learning: click this, use this app and upload this. I already miss the creativity and energy found in a real classroom. While a few of my coworkers enjoy the break from classroom management issues (our school has quite the reputation locally!) I find the stress of this online stuff more of a burden. Kids will be kids and I can deal with it. A mardy computer much less so,

----------


## Edmond

> I also teach aboriginal children, so with that comes a lot of other issues like absenteeism.


Stick with teaching and don't move into politics.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> I use Flipgrid, but parents have to give consent for their child to use it and it doesn't make up part of the final score of my students (school admin were cool with this). My school does have a thing for paper based tests, I could spend months trying to change the system but it will be to no avail, it's part of the Mongolian culture in terms of education and isn't my battle to be honest. We used Google Forms in the past of online learning, not very kid friendly or exciting to look at, but even grade 1 caught on to it after awhile.
> 
> What I find depressing is how sanitised this makes learning: click this, use this app and upload this. I already miss the creativity and energy found in a real classroom. While a few of my coworkers enjoy the break from classroom management issues (our school has quite the reputation locally!) I find the stress of this online stuff more of a burden. Kids will be kids and I can deal with it. A mardy computer much less so,


I haven't heard of flipgrid. I find zoom, so much better than google classroom which is what I use. I never got trained on google classroom and I've been using it since beginning of Oct, when I got this job. I've been learning as I go, but it is pretty user friendly. I think you'll get used to teaching online. This year is a 'new' way of learning /teaching for all. I do feel very bad for the kids, since at least here they missed from mid-March till end of June last school year. And now at least in my board are all learning online full-time. What I'm noticing is some kids have more motivation and self-discipline to learn from home, while others don't. In my case, children often have other siblings learning in the same room  and the distractions and focus is hard for some of them. 

You can only do what you can do. It'll be a lost year for many of our students in the school who don't attend or don't do their work. Fucking covid eh. 
It is on the rise in my area, and could get worse come the colder weather which means probably more online teaching. I hope you get to go into school after Nov or Dec. You teach grade 1, correct? It is a lot harder to teach the really young ones as they have less of an attention span. I teach grade 5, but my students seem a bit younger than that.

----------


## aging one

> I haven't heard of flipgrid. I find zoom, so much better than google classroom which is what I use.


Zoom is a meeting application where small or large groups can meet and discuss. Classroom does not have this function. If you pair it with Google Meet its doable but the platform is not as stable as Zoom for me.

Thought you flounced again 2 days ago?

----------


## Mandaloopy

This lockdown is harsher, I can't leave my apartment complex unless it is for food or medical care- I have to leave contact details at the gate.
Working from home is being pushed very strongly, so in theory there might be more parents at home but they are also going to be wicked busy with work themselves, it is a horrible situation for all involved. 

Yeah, the attention span of 1st graders is short, as you say.  Not easy and I fear it could end up being a lost year for students who struggle academically. Then there is the social and emotional aspect of shutting a child away in an apartment and not allowing socialization; it's a crappy time to be a only child and it's also a crappy time to be a single parent.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Yeah, a big adjustment for sure. Same issues as in lack of parental support at home, which translates in lowered attendance and motivation. I also know some of the parents don't have a car or even a phone. Covid is on the rise, and I foresee working from home for at least a few months, maybe more. I let my students socialize during planned breaks between classes. Being a single child and single parent could definitely be problematic. I just take it day by day and try to see the positives. Good luck! I give them rewards.. like if they do their work and participate I'll give them five or ten mins of some fun game at the end of the day. The emoji game is pretty fun at least my students like it. lol. 

Guess The Emoji - Play Guess The Emoji Game Online Free

Guess The Emoji Quiz Online Game - The Emoji Quiz

----------


## pickel

> I am finding it hard to get the students motivated, and they are very distracted. I also teach aboriginal children, so with that comes a lot of other issues like absenteeism.


Have you tried getting your tits out?

----------


## jabir

I was recently offered a job teaching English at a gov school. Not interested of course, but for any unemployed teflers out there with an empty fridge, the pay is 17.6k/pm, part time, hours/conditions not mentioned, and no immigration issues. Not sure who you would need to contact, probably City Hall.

----------


## Saint Willy

cool story bro

----------


## Mandaloopy

Winding down for the extended winter break, unless there is a vaccination program here during the break I guess I will be online in 2021 for a bit. Some takeaways from this experience:

Kids have been great, mostly well behaved and punctual with work. Parents have been totally decent with realistic expectations. 

Management have mostly been very supportive, so I am lucky in that sense. A lot of international schools here lost a lot of teachers due to COVID, nobody left or was booted prematurely where I work. 

A lot of work needs to be done to make these apps more secure. It is troubling that they take ownership of student work given that you can't expect a 7 year old to have a deep understanding of the legalities of that .

Expecting parents to play the part of teacher after a day of work is one reason why this isn't really sustainable in the long term.

Kids with SEN have regressed and it is hard to give them the individual support they need in the social and emotional sense and this is pretty frustrating for all involved. 

The whole thing is just a bit too clinical and throws the importance of learning social skills to the side.

I wouldn't want to teach like this forever, until VR really makes some strides I don't think online learning is viable. There is also the issue of access to technology, while this is often fine for students in international schools here, it is another matter entirely for 99% of students. My Mongolian friends report that school simply hasn't happened for rural Mongolia this year for the youngest students. 

Learned a new skill: editing videos. 

For some reason teaching online makes everyday feel like it should be Friday without actually being Friday. Roll on the holiday, this year has been a real piece of work.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Sounds like quite the time. I totally agree with you that it isn't sustainable long term, especially for elementary students. Glad you learned something. I too have learned many tech things in a short amount of time. I also feel like it is a lot of work making assignments for google docs and marking online/assessing online. 

It is hard when you don't have parents that are supportive at home. I have maybe two parents that are supportive of their kids. I have two more weeks left till Xmas break,  like you it'll be a much needed break. Many other teachers I talk to are having issues with the online learning in that the students aren't self motivated, and many don't do their assignments. Also, having problems with student attendance and lack of participation. I don't know what will happen next semester yet, but we may be going back to the school to teach mid-January if it is safe to do so.  You made me laugh about the everyday should be a Friday thing.. lol.. a year unlike no other no doubt. Take Care

----------


## armstrong

Schools in Thailand seem to be taking their sweet ass time to recruit this year. And it's not just me not getting contacted back, I've checked! 

Maybe waiting to see if the borders open before settling for old Armstrong already in Thailand?

----------


## Mandaloopy

I suppose there are some positives in all of this. I don't have to walk to work in this, for example.

----------


## panama hat

> I suppose there are some positives in all of this. I don't have to walk to work in this, for example.



Ugh . . . that's nasty . . . My brother is in a similar place at the moment.  Max -12, min -22





> the big issue here in Mongolia is as it always has been; a nasty seasonal flu that hits the kids hard due to pollution, cold and normal sickness. Many kids here end up in hospital with pneumonia during the winter, so they are being extra cautious this year.


I know it isn't similar but NZ has just come out of winter and the 'flu has been virtually unseen due to the previous 6-week lockdown - an advantage of not having been in circulation.  Lief has been normal here for months now, since May and zip - nothing. 
No 'flu
Less traffic = less pollution

etc...

Hope it turns out that way for you

----------


## Mandaloopy

So I managed to get a leadership in name only role because of drama and people threatening to quit 555. It turns out that managing four adults who are all sensitive and somewhat introverted (yet ironically very extroverted and telling people they are introverts) is actually harder than managing young children. 

I am going to lose even more hair at this rate!

----------


## katie23

^do a Bruce Willis & embrace your baldness. Comb-overs are weird.

Cheers! Good luck on your new leadership role.

----------


## Mandaloopy

It appears all of Google is "broken" according to the news. A bit tricky if it has gone down when you are supposed to be teaching and a pretty big reminder at how this new "normal" isn't really sustainable. I sure am glad to be in the time zone I am, it's beer time not working time here!

----------


## aging one

Yeah was down from 630 to 800pm here in Thailand. Reports said it was a big world wide problem.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Got the annual are you going to finish your two year contract, please don't run away email 555
I am glad the contract finishes in 2022, I don't think this would be a great year to be moving countries.  Those ASQ meals look meagre and Champagne is forbidden juice.

----------


## armstrong

> Got the annual are you going to finish your two year contract, please don't run away email 555
> I am glad the contract finishes in 2022, I don't think this would be a great year to be moving countries.  Those ASQ meals look meagre and Champagne is forbidden juice.


Yeah been keeping an eye open for decent jobs but not much about.

----------


## Dillinger

> Those ASQ meals look meagre and Champagne is forbidden juice


You've gone full Tomcat. 

Never go full Tomcat

----------


## bsnub

> Never go full Tomcat


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Mandaloopy

Grade 12 will be going back to school as normal here, although I am guessing with masks and social distancing. Not that matters much to given the grades I teach.

----------


## armstrong

There's talk of the opposite here. KG and primary returning first.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Apparently I will be back to face to face learning on March 1st. I have also been told that as a teacher I will be in the first group for vaccinations here, we'll be getting the Pfizer vaccine by the looks of things.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Still online and I think it will remain this way until September. A  lot of local anger from parents and those in education that we are second to last on the to be vaccinated list. I can tell my students are starting to bet a bit fed up of all this remote learning, too. At least they remain cheerful and polite for the most part- compared to the last year my classes are much more chill and easier to handle with more involved parents- it makes a big difference! 

A couple of fellow expat teachers who work at other schools have decided to repatriate.

----------


## Mandaloopy

I think I might be teaching in person but the news is not very clear on the finer details. It could be a 7 day working week to play catch up, I hope this is something that got lost in translation and that would be pretty punishing kids and teachers. I guess these politicians have never tried to teach a child and just regard them as some kinda robot to be programmed. Here's to another dumpster fire of an academic year.

----------


## Topper

I'm going to be back to classroom teaching online starting week after next for students at a Thai school.  Any recommendations for teaching a large group online?

----------


## Backspin

> Have you tried getting your tits out?


One of my kindergarten teachers took her sweater off and they came out

----------


## Backspin

> Got the annual are you going to finish your two year contract, please don't run away email 555
> I am glad the contract finishes in 2022, I don't think this would be a great year to be moving countries.  Those ASQ meals look meagre and Champagne is forbidden juice.


I post on these forums cuz I'm curious how other ppl live
Is it difficult to bridge the downtime ? How much down time do you get in a given contract year ?

I don't have the gift of gab so I never got into it. Had fiends that did.

----------


## Saint Willy

> I'm going to be back to classroom teaching online starting week after next for students at a Thai school.  Any recommendations for teaching a large group online?


introduce some content, names sts to answer some questions, use zoom breakout rooms, set a task to be completed (online, not all kids will have a printer).

----------


## tomcat

> I don't have the gift of gab so I never got into it. Had fiends that did.


...dribbling nonsense is a similar gift. Maybe your fiends have tried that...

----------


## Backspin

> ...dribbling nonsense is a similar gift. Maybe your fiends have tried that...


My fiends ?

----------


## Mandaloopy

What age group, Topper? I teach from kindergarten-grade 3, or at least I did, what will happen this year is still very much up in the air.
I found Nearpod to be excellent, and it made the lesson a lot more interactive. I'd get someone to make a tutorial on how to use it in your students' native language so everyone has the same level chance to access it without the issue English ability.  As RKW said, using student names is a good idea- from my experience most are really keen to take part. 

I started each class with a show and tell- show me your favorite toy, show me something....

I found printing a flashcard for mute/unmute was a much  gentler and less aggressive way than constantly mashing the mute all button.

Brain breaks are gonna be needed- what you do will depend on the age of your students. I doubt high school would enjoy Jack Hartman.

Try using Flipgrid to make lessons a bit more student centered: Flipgrid | Empower Every Voice
Aracdemics was also pretty decent for when students had finished a task but others had not- it also worked as a good incentive for students who were a little less keen on submitting work in a reasonable timeframe to actually do the work in class. They can play educational games with each other (Arcademics - Math Games, Language Arts Games, and much more)

A daily check focusing on social and emotional health became a valuable space to discuss lockdown concerns, frustrations, funny stories etc.

----------


## armstrong

> I'm going to be back to classroom teaching online starting week after next for students at a Thai school.  Any recommendations for teaching a large group online?


Learn how to mute everyone.

----------


## Topper

> What age group, Topper?


I'll be teaching M1-M3 at a "premier" government school.  I'm guessing the interaction in class will be low.  I'll be getting training tomorrow in the "integrated" suite of tools available to use, but some of my classes are two hour English classes...that's gonna be a grind for both myself and the students.

I'll take a look at the resources you've mentioned and see how they align with the platform I'll be using.  

Thanks!

----------


## Mandaloopy

Back to work tomorrow to prepare for the start of term, sadly there is already talk of another bloody lockdown. At this stage all I ask is for a couple of weeks to get to know my new first graders in person, it would suck to have to do it online.  If you got the Sinopharm vaccine you may want to start again with something better.

----------


## armstrong

We started the year online and it sucks.

----------


## Stumpy

> We started the year online and it sucks.


I don't know how you folks do it.  I tip my hat to you all.  It has to be very difficult in so many ways.

----------


## Mandaloopy

I figured it would. The damage to these kids education is going to haunt countries for years to come.

----------


## Topper

> I figured it would. The damage to these kids education is going to haunt countries for years to come.


I did my first week of teaching classes in a mathayom school online.  Some classes, it was like being a radio DJ, literally no student interaction or work completion. It's amazing, to be honest.  On top of that, we were told not to give the students homework because they're too "stressed" to be asked to do homework.  On top of this, my "co-teacher" has only just started and only taught online before.  I'll be giving her an idea on how to use the tools we already have as she's never seen them.

It pays extremely well though....

----------


## armstrong

My daughter (7yrs old) has SEVEN online classes a day of 40minutes and then has homework.  It's way too much.

Now that it's gone on for so long the teachers have realised that they need to give some kind of score for the first term so now we're inundated with Google Forms and requests of uploading pictures to various places.

----------


## Topper

> Now that it's gone on for so long the teachers have realised that they need to give some kind of score for the first term so now we're inundated with Google Forms and requests of uploading pictures to various places.


LOL, I love making Google forms...believe it or not.  Getting scores is a huge problem, but I've told just to grade for completion.  When asked, "Shouldn't we be giving grades based on scores?" it seems the concept of importing scores from forms or other applications has fallen by the wayside.

That's one of the problems I've seen...the students aren't getting feedback on their effort, so they don't bother to put in the effort, like most people.

Poo, I've asked my students from the other company about their online classes and many kids your daughter's age are doing the same thing.  It's borderline criminal I think.

----------


## Edmond

My kid's learned how to have multiple windows/apps open, then minimize YouTube or TikTok as I stroll past.

----------


## Topper

> My kid's learned how to have multiple windows/apps open, then minimize YouTube or TikTok as I stroll past.


In my other job, I had one parent complaining he couldn't get any work from home done because he had to constantly watch his 5 year old do classes for the same reason.

----------


## Edmond

And there was me feeling quite proud.  :Smile:

----------


## Mandaloopy

> My daughter (7yrs old) has SEVEN online classes a day of 40minutes and then has homework.  It's way too much.
> 
> Now that it's gone on for so long the teachers have realised that they need to give some kind of score for the first term so now we're inundated with Google Forms and requests of uploading pictures to various places.


That looks like what our students will be getting and I am in total agreement that it is too much. 95% of my students were awesome about getting work in, but a few days before the end of term the other 5% submitted everything at once.  I just finished a Wall Street Journal podcast on virtual learning, it worked for 5% of students- they thrived, but the remaining 95% did better in person. Clearly we need to go back in person, I just hope the safety measures hold up and prevent lockdown number 7.

----------


## tomcat

> Poo


...Poo?...

----------


## Mandaloopy

I day of meetings and confirming the grade levels I will be teaching. Feel a lot better for being around people today and being productive.

----------


## Topper

> ...Poo?...


Short for another nick he used to have once upon a time....nothing negative about it.

----------


## cyrille

tc won't recall.

btw

I fookin loved distance learning, me. 


Literally couldn't get enough of it.  :Very Happy: 


As distant as possible, thanks.

----------


## Topper

> tc won't recall.


I'm surprised I do...

----------


## Saint Willy

> ...Poo?...



A term of endearment. Topper and Armstrong are a secret item.

----------


## aging one

It was Po. :Smile:

----------


## reinvented

> In my other job, I had one parent complaining he couldn't get any work from home done because he had to constantly watch his 5 year old do classes for the same reason.


this is a very valid complaint mate.
my morninings are a nightmare, as exemplified by a 8 years olds computer crash right now.

my sons school's english teacjers all said fuck it and cut back the classes, they knew the overload wasnt working and used the time for mpre social interaction between the kids. not what we are paying for but seeems to be working.
unfortunately the thai teachers upped the thai homework at the same time, but that is the wife's problem.

i think there will be a lot of changing of schools when this is over as parents (like me) let the school know what they think of their behavior.

----------


## baldrick

> And there was me feeling quite proud


you could just as easily block her MAC at the router for tiktok and youtube

----------


## Edmond

> you could just as easily block her MAC at the router for tiktok and youtube


Cruel.


But fun.  :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

> this is a very valid complaint mate.
> my morninings are a nightmare, as exemplified by a 8 years olds computer crash right now.
> 
> my sons school's english teacjers all said fuck it and cut back the classes, they knew the overload wasnt working and used the time for mpre social interaction between the kids. not what we are paying for but seeems to be working.
> unfortunately the thai teachers upped the thai homework at the same time, but that is the wife's problem.
> 
> i think there will be a lot of changing of schools when this is over as parents (like me) let the school know what they think of their behavior.


Yeah its very difficult to get any work done with a 7 year old sat near you in a lesson.  We've hired someone just to sit with her which seems to be working as she kicks off less with her.   

As soon as my last class is finished I go through her homework assignments and delete the stupid ones before my wife sees them and tries to force daughter to do them.

Bribing with Robux is also working.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Well all that noise about a lockdown turned out to be fake news, a real issue in Mongolia just like anywhere else. Today's super interesting day was spent plotting out medium term plans. Google Sheets really is better than excell IMO, I like the fact I don't need to worry about auto-saving! One issue we are all having is that the internet in Mongolia simply cannot support the whole school going live at once.

I am of the notion that the first term should be one of fun, creativity and social interaction to make up for that my incoming first graders lost in kindergarten- and boy oh boy did they lumber those kids with a lot of homework.  Brainstorming games that can be done with social distancing upheld this evening.

----------


## cyrille

No offence, but I have a lot more sympathy for teachers in the UK with kids heading back next week than I do for any teacher continuing with online learning.

All the numbers there are heading in the wrong direction again.

----------


## happynz

The place where I work has taken delivery of 80 or so of these massive 86 inch smartboards.



Because of understaffing and the large intake of students the bright bulbs have decided that we will go "hybrid".  Half the students attend in person and the other half study online. OK, I guess. The students will alternate day by day. Sunday Group A in the classroom and Group B at home. Monday Group B in the classroom and Group A at home. Now, working in the Middle East has shown me that substantial numbers of students struggle with regular attendance. This revolving door timetable may exacerbate this. 

Nobody in the department that I know of has used these. In the last meeting we had the department dean was asked about training and his answer was, "I don't know, maybe in three or four weeks."  Ha! We start classes next Sunday. 

 I had a quick YouTube look which revealed that it shouldn't be too difficult using these, but we will see. I hope they are as user-friendly as the video makes them out to be.

----------


## Mandaloopy

First week was pretty good, it was great to be back in person. This week I am working from home before back in person for the following week.

----------


## Topper

^ nice setup, I'm assuming for classes the lighting is less intimate  :Smile:

----------


## Mandaloopy

Indeed-although the pic seems to have vanished. Back in person this week and the coworker behind me in the teacher's room has tested positive. Now, you would have thought we all get sent home to quarantine? Nope, rapid test then back to work. I'm a little concerned about this rather underwhelming attitude- we have no idea of knowing if the family of students might have someone with a health condition that prevented them from getting a vaccine, or indeed if the students themselves have a health condition.

----------


## Mandaloopy

We managed to finish the school year mostly in person. Neither of my classes had a single case of covid in them, which is a minor miracle. Rather oddly we are online for the final week, not because of covid, but the lessen traffic for people getting the office parties. The mind boggles at that dumb decision.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Rather oddly we are online for the final week, not because of covid, but the lessen traffic for people getting the office parties. The mind boggles at that dumb decision.


I'm sure Mongolia is not alone in making dumb decisions around COVID.

----------


## Topper

I spoke to a student at my former school in BKK and they'll finish the year entirely online.

----------


## Saint Willy

I was fortunate, my children got to attend the last couple of weeks back at school. 

Now they are on holidays.

----------


## armstrong

> I spoke to a student at my former school in BKK and they'll finish the year entirely online.


Daughter's still online but I've been back for the last month or so.

----------


## Topper

> Daughter's still online but I've been back for the last month or so.


How's it going being back?  Does it feel strange?

----------


## armstrong

> How's it going being back?  Does it feel strange?


Everyone's stuck at tables so bit weird not doing group work but it's not bad.  Masks are annoying. I don't recognise many if they're not sat in their classroom. Teaching phonics in a mask is basically useless. In typical Thai style rules are gradually and silently being ignored by the masses. 

Loads of teachers going home for Xmas. School currently shitting themselves.

----------


## Topper

> Loads of teachers going home for Xmas. School currently shitting themselves.


Cool, I may score some more sub work then.

----------


## tomcat

> I may score some more sub work then.


...can you make a decent living at that?...

----------


## Topper

> ...can you make a decent living at that?...


Probably not, as most are going back to face to face classes, but earlier in the year I was making 45K a month for 8 "teaching" hours/week plus prep.  

The whole teaching online thing is taking a down turn, students are seriously burnt from being online either for classes or work.

----------


## Mandaloopy

We ended the school year with a party, for teachers, no student allowed!
I got a medal 
I drank a few too many shots of vodka
I had to walk several friends home so they didn't black out in -35 weather.
A good night 555

----------


## DrWilly

> We ended the school year with a party, for teachers, no student allowed!
> I got a medal 
> I drank a few too many shots of vodka
> I had to walk several friends home so they didn't black out in -35 weather.
> A good night 555


Not your average teacher function at school then.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Not at all, the whole culture of ceremonies and the drinking attached to it was in stark contrast to a more conservative work culture in Myanmar and Thailand. It took a little getting used to and still feels somewhat "odd".

----------

